# the metabolic diet!!



## flyer12 (May 31, 2006)

here goes,

In the early 90's a guy Mauro DiPasquale introduced the metabolic diet which took bodybuilders away from the diets that were high in protein and complex carbs and low in fat. When he inroduced this diet bodybuilders and power athletes went off the high carb low fat bandwagon and started to maintain the high protien edge by cycling lower carb and higher fat diets during the week and going on a 'carb load' at the weekend.

The metabolic diet is easy to follow. It has three main benefits:

1. It stimulates your metabolism to burn fat instead of carbs as its primary fuel.

2.It maintains the fat burning as you lower your caloric intake , so that your body obtains it energy mainly from fat instead of glycogen or muscle protein

3.Its spares and maintains protein, allowing you to build muscle mass

The first step of this diet is to change your metabolism into burning fat as its primary fuel. Done by limiting carbs and consuming ample amount of fat. during this change you dont really need to change your caloric intake, just substitute protien and fat for your former carb calories

The second step, once your fat adapted( usualy takes 2-3 weeks and also you'll will find out yourself if you can cope with this diet cause its tough on the system over that period!!!) is to vary your cals to suit your goal. To increase your size up your cals intake by consuming more protein and fat.To lose body fat decrease your caloric and fat intake keeping high level of protein.Because you body has less amount of calories going in, it will increase the use of burning fat stores in the body put simply!

I will explain why the metabolic diet helps maximise strength and lean Body mass.First insulin is no the enemy.In fact , insulin is a problem only when it chronically high or extremely variable , as happens with high carb diets. In the metabolic diet it the body makes use of the anabolic effect of insulin, avoiding its bad effect on body fat and insulan sensitivity.

Insulin works its anabolic magic hand in hand with testosterone and growth hormone(GH).gh IS VERY IMPORTANT CAUSE IT INCREASES PROTEIN SYNTHESIS AND DECEASES MUSCLE BREAKDOWN.During weekdays when your on high fat,high protein and low carbsportiomn on the diet, insulin levelsstay fairly steadyand dont fluctuate wildly, and GH secretion increases.Along with stimulating a great enviroment for body shaping, GH also induces cells to use fat instead of sugar for energy, thus increasing th burning off of body fat and limiting its production.

The best way to approach the first 2 weeks is to stay low carb for the first 12 days then increase carb on sat and/or sun.Doing this will in shift fat into the primary fuel being burned for the body.It will also tell you if you are unsuited to bottom-level "low carbing"

carb intake fat protein carbs

weekday maximum 30grams 40-60 40-50 4-10

weekend (12-48 hours) NO real limit 20-40 15-30 35-60

During the 12 day period stick stictly to 30grams of carbs a day, unless you are extremely uncomfortable(fatigue, weakness etc) you may not be biochemically suited to this low level of carbs.

Stick to this and you Will increase lean muscle and lose body fat at the same time.

Flyer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have tried this and you do not gain lean muscle whilst on this diet yes it will strip the fat off as i use a modified version whilst dieting for shows called timed carbs...but you will not gain on this you will however lose fat and looked ripped if you can stick the diet which not many can...


----------



## flyer12 (May 31, 2006)

yeah so hard to keep it strict. In order to give the metabolic diet your maximum effort,you need to optimize your training and your use of nutritional supplements.The diet yes will meltaway the body fat and give you the basics for creating a fit, muscular body. excercise will give you a leg up on increasing muscle mass and decreasing body fat, while providing good cardio health.Supplements will give you an extra edge to help get the maximum anabolic and fat loss effects out of your diet and training.

these three tools used together - the metabolic diet,a solid exercise programme, and a savvy approach to nutritional supplements do provide a "cant miss"scenario for success.it should promote lean muscle mass in theory


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rob Faigin, has a book out that sounds the same approach as this.

Same lines as above, switch from being a sugar burner to a fat burner.

I do think for fat loss it works well.

I have done it and found it pretty easy.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

flyer12 said:


> In order to give the metabolic diet your maximum effort,*you need to optimize your training and your use of nutritional supplements*.


This is a catch all get out clause for so many diets.

Optimize your training - WTF does that mean cos thats a whole subject in itself

Optimise use of nutritional supplements - again too vague.


----------



## flyer12 (May 31, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> This is a catch all get out clause for so many diets.
> 
> Optimize your training - WTF does that mean cos thats a whole subject in itself
> 
> Optimise use of nutritional supplements - again too vague.


optimise your trainig: that fu***ng means having a good solid training regime not over 8-10 weeks thinking your gonna get massive. Have a regime thats going to be long term like a year going through say a periodization system where your structuring a solid programme laid out for a year going through such as:

*anatomical adaptation*, or the begining and progressive training performed after a break or extended absence or simply put your just getting into lifting weights

*hypertrophy*, or the training phase where the objective is to increase muscle size.

*maximum strength*, where the objective is to increse muscle tone, strength and density.

*muscle definition*, a training phase using specific training methods, where the objective is to burn fat and in the process further improve muscle striation and become more vascular. you want me to explain the methods too??

*transition*,where the objective is recovery and regeneration before beginning another phase.

optomise nutritional supplements meaning; understanding, knowing what to take, how to stack supplements, really overall having a SAVVY approach.Supplements can increase an athlete's anabolic drive and workload capacity and deacrease recovery time .In order to accomplish these things, you have to take the right supplements at the right time and in the right amounts. Thing is some people dont use them propely and thus do not get any significant benefits . Largely due to mistrust and ignorance, like they do not use supplements with the same seriousnessas as they use prescription drugs.

The more you know about these things including diet and stuff, the better you'll get. You cant teach a baby to walk before it crawls.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

flyer12 said:


> optimise your trainig: that fu***ng means having a good solid training regime not over 8-10 weeks thinking your gonna get massive. Have a regime thats going to be long term like a year going through say a periodization system where your structuring a solid programme laid out for a year going through such as:


Thanks cos I only thought that if I train for 8 weeks I'll get massive.



flyer12 said:


> *anatomical adaptation*, or the begining and progressive training performed after a break or extended absence or simply put your just getting into lifting weights
> 
> *hypertrophy*, or the training phase where the objective is to increase muscle size.
> 
> ...


nice cut and paste.



flyer12 said:


> optomise nutritional supplements meaning; understanding, knowing what to take, how to stack supplements, really overall having a SAVVY approach.Supplements can increase an athlete's anabolic drive and workload capacity and deacrease recovery time .In order to accomplish these things, you have to take the right supplements at the right time and in the right amounts. Thing is some people dont use them propely and thus do not get any significant benefits . Largely due to mistrust and ignorance, like they do not use supplements with the same seriousnessas as they use prescription drugs.


this does not actually answer the question and is more like a exerpt from a A level sports science book. All you've said here is all the buzz words that any marketing guy will spill out about getting big.



flyer12 said:


> The more you know about these things including diet and stuff, the better you'll get. You cant teach a baby to walk before it crawls.


Thanks, when I next need some advice from a diet guru I'll look you up.

Your post is quite aggressive to me when its obvious that your first one was a cut and paste and you didn't really credit the author. I was responding to the article that you plagerised without reference when I was referring to the drawbacks of it not a personal dig at you. This thread really does not bring anything new to diet and nutrition and to be honest the article looks like an extract out of muscle and fitness or Flex which has been overly dumbed down for beginner bodybuilders.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Flyer have you actually completed a decent metabolic diet??

what was your gains

did you find it easy or hard?

how long was you on the diet before you starting making lean muscle gains whilst losing fat?

i have also noticed the "cut and paste" type replies you give i do apologise if these are you own words but i don't think they are and if you are going to cut and paste then please give credit to the original author.....


----------



## flyer12 (May 31, 2006)

When was i ever trying to make it out that i made this up like??? couldnt write the full book, so tried to explain it the best i could!!!Yes the name of the the authors were tudor o. bompa , mauro di pasquale, lorenzo j.cornacchia thats where i got the info.

I was only just trying to put something up to help people in dieting. Tiny im pretty new to this forum and i was putting something up for other newbies maybe not to try the diet but at least to gain some info on dieting im no diet guru and never will be. Just get info going by what i read in books etc.

So its not very nice when someone trys to put you down cause your not explaining something properly. Theres ways to use words and to put your point accross not like saying 'WTF is that suppose to mean' whats that all about! Just cause your two highly established guys in what you do doesnt mean to say that you can put people in there place the way you want. You think im gonna sit back and let u speak to me like that.

Anyways dudes as i said only trying to put more info into the forum for other people to gain info on training!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

well if I quote from a article I reference it to stop people thinking its my view.

Also I never put people down but I do dislike it when that sort of stuff gets posted as it really is not very in depth or informative, thats not a dig at you but the article in question.

Articles should be peer reviewed in order to gain credibility, that lot was all a bit vague and random to make any real difference and would really raise more questions than it answers.

My comments were directed at the article and not you but your personal response was a little annoying to me.

I accept that you may have read it as a personal attack but thats not the case.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flyer - as Tom as already stated when you refrence from an article or book you should make refrence to the book in all your post's i am afraid you did not and in one post made it out that it was your responce.

we are not having a go at you but when refrencing an article such at the metabolic diet you yourself must both believe it and understand it which in this case i don't think you do.....please post up articles in the future but before you do please take the time to fully understnad them so if any question come you can at least attempt to answer them in your own words.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice post Flyer,

A debate is always a good thing.

The diet is one of the many forms of Carb Cycling, they do work short term, for example if Paul was pre-competition I am sure he does some form of this.

Trouble with Low Carb diets are, that they are defficient in many nutrients, fibre if nothing else! can make you feel weak and demotivated due to exhaustion of muscle glycogen, can be high in cholesterol if poor food choices are utilised, ketosis the by product of fat metabolism is a dangerous condition long term and whats to say that the body doesn't just eat the muscle and the fat in the absence of carbohydrate (CHO)?

Low carb diets have there uses for sure, but for noobs, I would stick to good basic nutrition, lean protein, low fat <25-30% from good fats and complex carbs, it has the least chance of side effects and nutritional deficiencies and anyone doing one, unless they were experts with there nutrition/supplements then I would go short term only.

In closing:

A diet containing Low GI carbs and high protein with reasonable fat will not have insulin spikes and if calorie controlled can help you bulk or cut accordingly, without any nutritional defecits.

SD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I like to think that i optimize my training all year round to be honest.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this type of diet is more like the atkins diet rather than carb cycling or timed carbs....the main diffrences being in both carb cycling and Timed carbs the changes to carb levels are either daily or every 2nd day where this diet is more changing the carb amounts once a week over time your body will get accustomed to the rise in carb amounts and therefore adapt this in turn will lower the results from this type of diet over time...

and yes debate is a great thing....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Nice post Flyer,
> 
> A debate is always a good thing.
> 
> ...


I think there are many misconceptions on keto type diets. As far as ketosis is concerned it's not as bad as they make it out to be.

Ketoacidosis on the other hand is dangerous but this is not normally found with the exception of diabetics and alcoholics. On a strait Atkins's type diet this is never a problem.

100 years ago they used to treat epilepsy using ketogenic diets with very good success, prior to anti-seizure medications.

Some of these kids were on that type of diet for 2 years with no health problems.

In fact to this day when anti-seizure meds can't stop epileptic seizures they put them on a keto type diet and anti-seizure medications to stop seizures.

I agree about the fiber issues and nutrition deficiencies but all in all some people have fantastic success on keto diets.

But I do agree that a balanced diet would be best. But keto diets are safe and can be modified to fit about any ones tastes. You would be surprised that amount of fruits and vegetables you are allowed to eat, if done correctly you end up eating more vegetables than most.

I have more energy on this type of dieting. I crash less, I am satisfied with less food, I don't binge eat on keto diets.

I don't agree with the cholesterol issues either, it's not a big deal. Keto diets can actually lower cholesterol.


----------



## flyer12 (May 31, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> flyer - as Tom as already stated when you refrence from an article or book you should make refrence to the book in all your post's i am afraid you did not and in one post made it out that it was your responce.
> 
> we are not having a go at you but when refrencing an article such at the metabolic diet you yourself must both believe it and understand it which in this case i don't think you do.....please post up articles in the future but before you do please take the time to fully understnad them so if any question come you can at least attempt to answer them in your own words.


No problem, just thought the two of you were having a go! its cool.:cool: The end of the day, really it doesnt matter if it comes from me or a book its good info for people to read up on and im sure alot of the info that you know and have gained over the years has came from books!..how else do you really understand anything without firstly gaining info from books or other people..... I have tried this diet but couldnt keep it up. After 4 weeks i felt very weak, tired and got serious craving for carbs. I also read through the book fully and understood it very well, what you saying like, just cause im from scotland i cant read and understand things! haha obviously i couldnt put the full info in of the book so tried to shorten it down maybe thats how it looked as if it was in my own words.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flyer12 said:


> I have tried this diet but couldnt keep it up. After 4 weeks i felt very weak, tired and got serious craving for carbs.


This the reason why i feel it is not a good approach and Carb Cycling or Timed Carbs is a better approach....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I experiance the hunger when first starting with a carb depleted diet.

Trust me, you do get used to it after a while.

You wont get those hunger issues if you get the body to burn fat for fuel instead of carbs.

Maybe you were eating too many carbs and not enough fat.

This is telling the body that you are still dependant on carbs and you will always have hunger issues.

Takes me 3-5 days before hunger goes away and the cravings for carbs stop.

I do think my body is more used to this as lately when I do it, it seems to be over in days.


----------

